
Scientists reveal new super-fast form of computer that ‘grows as it computes’ - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10863.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/scientists-
reveal-...](http://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/scientists-reveal-new-
super-fast-form-of-computer-that-grows-as-it-computes/)

